# Karlie Kloss walk the Runway during the 2017 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show In Shanghai at Mercedes-Benz Arena in Shanghai - Nov 20, 2017 (29x) Update



## Mandalorianer (20 Nov. 2017)

​


----------



## ass20 (20 Nov. 2017)

*AW: Karlie Kloss walk the Runway during the 2017 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show In Shanghai at Mercedes-Benz Arena in Shanghai - Nov 20, 2017 (5x)*

Thanks for Karlie


----------



## Mandalorianer (21 Nov. 2017)

*AW: Karlie Kloss walk the Runway during the 2017 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show In Shanghai at Mercedes-Benz Arena in Shanghai - Nov 20, 2017 (5x)*

24x



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Nobullshit (29 Nov. 2017)

me likey :thx:


----------

